
Kemal: Fast, Simple Web Framework for Crystal - sdogruyol
https://github.com/kemalcr/kemal
======
ayosec
What's the difference between Kemal and
[https://github.com/manastech/frank](https://github.com/manastech/frank) ?

~~~
sdogruyol
Kemal started as a fork of Frank later turned into an organization of its own.
The differences of Kemal are being maintained and more complete (not just for
PoC).

P.S: It's still under heavy development.

